# Questionnaire for laptop/notebook purchase



## dashing.sujay (May 9, 2012)

*Questionnaire for laptop/notebook purchase:*

*Please fill the following before asking any query in this section of forum.

NEVER post any half baked query like "*_I need a gaming laptop thanks; I want best laptop available in India,_ etc*"*


*1) What is your budget? *(INR or USD)


*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

 Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less
 Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
 Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
 Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen


*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? *


*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*


*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like:
b. Dislike:


*6) Anything else you would like to say?*

Screen resolution *( *768p (*HD*) / 900p / 1080p (*Full HD*) *)*
Battery back up *(* normal (*3-4hrs*) / extended (*5-7hrs*) *)*
Purchase place *(* Online (*eg - flipkart, infibeam*) / Local / Abroad (*do mention the country*) *)*


----------

